# 3 weeks left



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

All right fellas! In three weeks, this ole boy will be clankin tha planks at the GC pier with my trusty fishing cart full of gear for Bull Whitting, and whatever else might be hungry in the Atlantic. Lookin foward to seeing all my pals and meeting some new ones. Last year we hit it perfect, and brought home some nice freezer bags of fillets. Starting in April through about October is MY PRIME TIME BROTHA!!! I spend about 2 to 3 weekends a month on the planks.So scoot yo butt over on the end of the pier. Chuck Norris is comin back to town!!!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll be down in about 2.5-3 weeks myself...hope the water will shoot up over these next 2 weeks like it did last year...I went back and looked at the reports and it went from 50-51 degrees to 56-57 around the 25th of March...was reported near 60 by April. This 75 degree weather can't hurt. I know it depends on the currents more so than weather but still.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

Absolutley! The wind was coming from the south east last year about 3 days in a row. That helped a whole lot.


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

we will be looking for ya ol chuck see you out there friend!


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

You to Steve! I can hardly wait!


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey chuck.....No bait.......will be coming down soon myself, hope to see you both there! Ready to walk the planks also!


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i have been warmin the planks up for you guys just bring the blues and spanish wih you


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

Steve, I have already made up about 10 spanish jigs...Mcdonalds has banned me from getting coffee stirrers. Im thinking Iceman is Cliff, Right?


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

What? Cliff who? The tall ugly guy that spanish fishes..........You got it! Good to hear from ya........got the straws here and going down this weekend hopefully to get the hooks! Will have them tied up before the water warms up am sure.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

CLIFF!! Yeah its good to hear from you too. I have also been making up some jackson rigs. I already got it planned. Jig and watch the Jackson til the rod go's over the pier ( Of course I'll have it tied off though). I remember , you and me had a pretty good system last year. We tied our rods together with 2 bungy cords.


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep! The bungy cords are less expensive than our reels over the side..........
Worked for me! LQQking forward to another great season I hope and maybe a few whiting till the water gets warm enough for the spanish.


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

couln't have said it better ill be heading to bass pro for their spring sale and tackle shops in the area to get my suplies up hopefully ill be out there this weekend and ill have a report up for you guys


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

Keep us posted No Bait!!


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey No Bait! You gonna be on the pier this weekend? The 12th, 13th and 14? Hopefully I will be there too if it isnt raining there. What is the weather forecast? See you on the planks.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

Im pretty sure the rains gonna be moved out by friday. hopefuly this little storm we got movin through will turn the fish on.


----------



## iceman0800 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah. Lets hope something brings them around. Looking forward to being there and hopefully some good weather. See you all soon. :beer:


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just leave me a few


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Where is the gc pier at?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

saltysurf said:


> Where is the gc pier at?


Garden City 

Pretty much go south from Myrtle Beach, it's past Surfside Beach, but before Huntington Beach State Park and Murrells Inlet.

The Pier at Garden City
110 S. Waccamaw Drive
Garden City Beach, SC 29576
(843) 651-9700


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

sweet thanks that is not to far from me I will have to ake a trip up there lol I plan on going to that way sometime in the near future.:fishing:Good luck on the fishing!!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks and you as well. Great folks on that pier. The fishing ain't bad either.


----------



## No Bait Steve (Apr 5, 2009)

more than likely i will try to head out to the peir tomorrow amish around 10 or so if anyone out in the peir and surf nation wants to wet a line with me just let me know...hope to see you all out there this weekend!


----------

